# Split recordings !



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

From time to time our tivo is splitting a recording. Most of the recorded item is there but is split into two parts. A few minutes will be missing but no more.

Sometimes it happens when only one item is set to record and sometimes when more than one. It can happen in the afternoon or in the evening. Very odd.

Anyone else had this ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Seen this when the TiVo reboots in the middle of recording. Usually due to a momentary power loss or a dying hard drive.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

More likely the fact that new TiVo is Lord Crashy McCrashington of Crashingshire.

Over the last few days I've been pressing play on a recording and holding my breath - 50% chance it will play, 50% chance it will show a black screen for 10 seconds, and the TiVo will reboot, ruining any recordings taking place at the time (especially as it takes about 5 mins to reboot) before it can resume recording again.


----------

